

Y Combinator diaries - jsteele
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080609.wgtYcombo_1_0606/BNStory/Technology/home

======
markm
This is one the biggest PR scores you can achieve in Canada. The Globe and
Mail is one of the most reputable newspapers in the region.

That said, I have personal antipathy towards this particular newspaper for
some shoddy political pieces and I look forward to the day old media is
transformed with social attributes.

------
dmix
The reason why I read the globe&mail every morning.

And why I made: <http://userstyles.org/styles/2477>

------
tom
Interestingly, the one thing that really jumped out at me from the first
installment was the fact that YC has 22 groups this summer. Wowzers - that's a
lotta people. Agree with the first commenter at G&M - give us an RSS feed
though ... The odds of me remembering this, despite it being something I'd
like to read, are low to say the least.

------
comatose_kid
Cool! I sat/stood next to Mike for much of Startup School. Very glad to hear
the YC interview was successful for him!

